# Font style



## DooDah (23 Oct 2013)

I'm not sure if the font has changed or I just have not noticed before. But a recent thread title had the word "click" in it. On first glance it reads like something else...just thought I would point it out.


----------



## Shaun (23 Oct 2013)

No font changes.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2013)

As the theclaud's a bit shy she asked me to ask you if we could have Comic Sans please?


----------



## Martok (24 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As the theclaud's a bit shy she asked me to ask you if we could have Comic Sans please?






_Comic Sans is the best font in the world 
If you want your designs to look like they're done by little girls _


----------



## Frood42 (24 Oct 2013)

Martok said:


> _Comic Sans is the best font in the world
> If you want your designs to look like they're done by little girls _


----------



## DooDah (24 Oct 2013)

There it is again, next to the "Technical Know How" tab

Latest:What could be causing the click................Looks like .........something else to me.


----------



## Shaun (27 Oct 2013)

Do you mean when the word click appears in the latest thread snippet on the right side of the homepage - like this:


----------

